# Total Recall being remade...



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2011)

...WITH COLIN FUCKING FARRELL AS THE LEAD?

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...rell-cast-in-total-recall-remake-2182328.html


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

Or is it?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2011)

This is no time for headfuckarama good sir. This is serious news and greatly distressing. He is going to look utterly stupid with his eyes bulging out of his head. No way will he be able to match the great artistic endeavour of Mr Schwarzenegger.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 29, 2011)

It already has been


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2011)

Or has it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 29, 2011)

This news....displeases me. Plus who, I mean who are they going to get to be Michael Ironside. I'm angry now


----------



## Fruitloop (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe they will remove the eye-bulging in the name of scientific accuracy.


----------



## PandaCola (Mar 29, 2011)

You think this is the real Quaid?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> Maybe they will remove the eye-bulging in the name of scientific accuracy.


 
When the hell has scientific accuracy ever worried Hollywood?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2011)

This is terrible, terrible news


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, I was watching total recall the other day and the first thing I thought was 'this film is not awesome enough'


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 29, 2011)

Ugh bad times.
Will prob still watch it though.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe she'll have 5 tits in this one


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

the black dude will have 10 kids to feed.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 29, 2011)

he will have two people in his chest


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 29, 2011)

The "You've got a nerve showing your face around here" guy, Tony, will be a model.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2011)

The dwarf hooker will be a giant in this one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, i know what happens in it anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> The dwarf hooker will be a giant in this one.


 
the johhny cab won't explode when it hits a wall. It will slighty wing a bollard and the resulting mushroom cloud will destroy mars. BGut farrel will be hiding in the fridge and so survive.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2011)

It'd be funny if they line up one of Farrell's many exes to play Lori, esp when they kick him hard in the bollocks for making them go to Mars.

I doubt he'll deliver 'Consider that a divorce' with as much aplomb, either.


----------



## gsv (Mar 29, 2011)

And for Hollywood's latest exercise in utter fucking pointlessness...

GS(v)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 29, 2011)

Colin Farrell? 



They should have cast Nicolas Cage instead.


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2011)

Quato will come out of the host bloke's arse instead of his chest.















Actually that would be interesting...


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Yeah, I was watching total recall the other day and the first thing I thought was 'this film is not awesome enough'



I like the original.  Good depiction of the Mars colony too.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 29, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> It'd be funny if they line up one of Farrell's many exes to play Lori, esp when they kick him hard in the bollocks for making them go to Mars.
> 
> I doubt he'll deliver 'Consider that a divorce' with as much aplomb, either.



Some great lines. 

'Who gives a shit what you believe!  In thirty seconds you'll be dead, and I'll blow this place up and be home in time for cornflakes.'


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

how the fuck do they think they are going to top that. And is farrel going to don a wet towel headress and pull a ping pong ball out of his nose?

no

And most important is to know if ironside is onside.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 29, 2011)

'See you at the party Richter!'


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> The dwarf hooker will be a giant in this one.


 
Will she be manky or racist?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 29, 2011)

FFS


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 29, 2011)

The best bit is when he uses that random guy on the escalator as a human shield


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 29, 2011)

I tend to avoid post 2000 remakes. Managed to avoid Planet of the Apes, The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin, V and some of the horror classics that seemed to appear over the last ten odd years.

I did go and see War of the Worlds with Tom Cruise in though. Which reminded me why I tend to avoid them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2011)

planet of the apes is worth your hour and twenty


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 30, 2011)

But they've completely changed the ending?


----------



## machine cat (Mar 30, 2011)

oh dear


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> Will she be manky or racist?


 
As hot as the one in the PV version:


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2011)

Not get my reference?  Farrell's best movie.

/dex cries


----------



## nick h. (Mar 30, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> As hot as the one in the PV version:



Ooh, Sharon Stone's got no knickers on again.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2011)

She's one of the Olsen twins, surely?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm going to watch Total Recall again tonight.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Mar 30, 2011)

They're remaking Suspiria too.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 30, 2011)

T & P said:


> She's one of the Olsen twins, surely?


 
She's their mum.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2011)

T & P said:


> She's one of the Olsen twins, surely?


 
I'll have the damaged, rehab one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2011)

Fucking hell, that dwarf playing Arnie's role? What a joke!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2011)

Which dwarf? The little blonde woman? That'd be mental.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2011)

I am dissapointed in this remake .... 

I think I understand the studio's logic which is that a proven film remade will attract a guaranteed audience and some of that will be people who saw the original, others will be first timers. But the risk is apparently reduced compared to a completely new story. 

But it stinks. I am sure there are bucket loads of new scripts out there which have not yet been made into films, I much prefer watching a new film to a remake of perhaps a well liked original. 

The only remake I actually liked more than the original was The Postman Always Rings Twice - and that was almost completely down to Jack Nicholson who made it great.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2011)

And the 'did they didn't they' shagging on the kitchen table scene.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> And the 'did they didn't they' shagging on the kitchen table scene.


 
Yes, great scene ...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 30, 2011)

At first glance I thought this was going to be a thread about Toyota. Excuse my interruption.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2011)

Bryan Cranston to play Cohaagen, according to DigitalSpy / Hollywood Reporter

Weird choice for him, after Breaking Bad he could pick any number of projects surely?

Kate Bosworth and Eva Green for the 'Wife' / Girlfriend roles too apparently.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 31, 2011)

Apparently it's not set on Mars, either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


this is more bollocks by the day


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 31, 2011)

Saw it on IMDB.   Set on Earth and a conflict between two super-nation states - Euroamerica and New Shanghai.  lol

Sounds like a load of shit.  Or it might be inaccurate.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> planet of the apes is worth your hour and twenty


 
I find Tim Roth strangeley attractive as General Thade 

Bact to "Total Recall" who is going to play Richter! 

Oh and the other day we saw a woman who looked like the women who Arnie disguises himself as when he goes to Mars....Mr.QofG's wanted to go up and ask her to say "two weeks!"


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2011)

vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& 






 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm. Think I prefer the 80s.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2011)

when men were men and women were women


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2011)

I keep forgetting how smoking hot Sharon Stone was in Total Recall, think it even beats Basic Instinct...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 31, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> when men were men and women were women


 
And mutants were mutants.

Eva Green is lovely - I liked he in "Casino Royale"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> But they've completely changed the ending?


 
well yes, it isn't a 'Planet of the Apes' fim really- it is a film about a planet with an advanced ape culture where humans are the animals etc but it bears no real resemblance to the originals


YOU FOOLS!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And mutants were mutants.
> 
> Eva Green is lovely - I liked he in "Casino Royale"


 
Definitely



I liked her more in The Dreamers though


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck this film and fuck whoever takes part in it. How the fuck can it NOT be set on Mars? FUCK.


----------



## Mation (Mar 31, 2011)

Everything's ruined


----------



## 8den (Mar 31, 2011)

Some slightly positive news. 

Bryan Cranston has been cast as the baddie.

You might remember Bryan as the Dad in Malcolm in the middle, but he's fan fucking tastic in breaking bad.

ETA I just saw Octagon's post on another page. And think it's a really positive move.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And mutants were mutants.
> 
> Eva Green is lovely - I liked he in "Casino Royale"


 
No matter how hot, I can't get past the shite pun of her name. 'Ever' Green? Making agents think she's got some longevity and will retain her youthful looks? Pah, fie and pshaw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2011)

cheer up people - it's just a shitty remake. why all the  s and  ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Fuck this film and fuck whoever takes part in it. How the fuck can it NOT be set on Mars? FUCK.


maybe mars isn't integral to the plot - tis about memory innit


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> I keep forgetting how smoking hot Sharon Stone was in Total Recall, think it even beats Basic Instinct...


 
Definitely - better character, better hair too.


----------



## 8den (Mar 31, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> No matter how hot, I can't get past the shite pun of her name. 'Ever' Green? Making agents think she's got some longevity and will retain her youthful looks? Pah, fie and pshaw.



Thats really her real name. 



> Eva Green was born in Paris, the daughter of French actress Marlène Jobert and Swedish dentist Walter Green.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2011)

i didn't think it was a pun. it eh-va, not evva, surely?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2011)

8den said:


> Thats really her real name.


 
Her parents wouldn't have been allowed that pun in Germany or Sweden.


----------



## 8den (Mar 31, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Her parents wouldn't have been allowed that pun in Germany or Sweden.


 
God bless the french then. They managed to name a child with a bond girl name, who became a bond girl.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Which dwarf? The little blonde woman? That'd be mental.


 
That'd be better than Colin fucking Farrell.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2011)

Will it have the white mice?


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll want a refund- like the guy that got lobotomised


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe mars isn't integral to the plot - tis about memory innit


 
Well, it was integral in the original book


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, the twenty or so pages of the short story.  'Memories' of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2011)

we can remember it for you wholesale

its free to read if you dig it out of THE INTERNET.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 1, 2011)

Here.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes but if you are going to change a major, integral, part of the where the plot takes place then don't call it a remake. Because you are not remaking it. You are changing it. Call it something else!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2011)

http://osl.iu.edu/~kyross/pub/recall.pdf

pdf, obv. And yeah, Mars is completely integral to the story.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 1, 2011)

Got there before.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2011)

Gah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2011)

mars is intergral to Total Recall imo not necessarily WCRIFYW. But this is a Total Recall remake so GET YA ASS TO MARS


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> mars is intergral to Total Recall imo not necessarily WCRIFYW. But this is a Total Recall remake so GET YA ASS TO MARS



Exactly. Just another example of a lazy studio cashing in on a classic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yes but if you are going to change a major, integral, part of the where the plot takes place then don't call it a remake. Because you are not remaking it. You are changing it. Call it something else!


 
why give a shit though? the original film isn't being re-edited. they're just making another crummy remake and taking liberties, but SFW?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> why give a shit though? the original film isn't being re-edited. they're just making another crummy remake and taking liberties, but SFW?


 
The issue I have is in calling it Total Recall. It's not a remake of Total Recall because it's taking place on earth rather than Mars. If you radically change the setting from the original film then you should not label it as a remake. Because it's not. As I said above. 

And I give a shit because I dislike the Hollywood machine cashing in on classic films for a quick buck. What can I do about it? Nothing. I still have the right to be pissed off though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2011)

i don't get why you're pissed off with them changing details - they can do what they want. don't see why it should be any skin off your nose.
the latter point is certainly a good one though.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 1, 2011)

I am pissed off with them calling it Total Recall to cash in on the name.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 1, 2011)

It won't have a Martian dictator, cynically covering up the ancient civilisation's fancy thingy for the wotchamacallit, that can change the planet's atmosphere, so he can continue his monopoly on the supply of air, while squeezing the mining colony for his own profit exporting the ore to warring states back on Earth.


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2011)

Jessica Biel cast as Melina apparently - http://uk.news.yahoo.com/biel-cast-total-recalls-melina-122753760.html

Kate Beckinsale playing Lori too, so at least the film won't lack for eye candy (although it sounds like it'll lack everything else)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2011)

Bill Murray touted as Quatto


----------



## Stigmata (May 26, 2011)

Jack Black as the JohnnyCab


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

liking the look of the trailer:
http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2012/03/First-kick-ass-footage-from-TOTAL-RECALL


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

it looks pretty slick to me!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

_For the Memory of a Lifetime, Recall, Recall, Recall_ 

Wonder how long before we get tv ads on the tubes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Who's going to play Richter?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

he's not on the cast list, but ethan hawke is cast in an unnamed role.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 15, 2012)

why the fuck don't they just make one of his million or so other short stories into a film?

fucking hollywood cretins.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

it's a great story, so why not make a new version? as long as it's not a carbon copy of the 1990 version.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he's not on the cast list, but ethan hawke is cast in an unnamed role.


 
They should get Michael Ironside back


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a great story, so why not make a new version? as long as it's not a carbon copy of the 1990 version.


 
They remade V:  The Series.  It was shite.  I don't even know what happened to it.  Watched a couple of episodes then it disappeared


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it looks pretty slick to me!


It looks utterly generic to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

we'll see! i'm excited about any remake of a popular science fiction action thriller. i am prepared for disappointment of course as they're usually stinkers.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They should get Michael Ironside back


 
"See you at the party Richter"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> we'll see! i'm excited about any remake of a popular science fiction action thriller. i am prepared for disappointment of course as they're usually stinkers.


 
I do like seeing how modern technology changes between remakes

Can't remember how he communicated with his wife.  Obviously mobiles had been invented then (in the future, but not really common in the 80s), so I've forgotten how he communicated when it wasn't face to face  

The holographic gym was quite good as well, so I wonder what other stuff they'll have

Shouldn't vehicles be flying by then anyway instead of having little Johnny Cab runarounds?  

Will Colin Farrell be walking around with an Ipad or will Ipads be a distant memory only seen in quirky little antique shops?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> _For the Memory of a Lifetime, Recall, Recall, Recall_
> 
> Wonder how long before we get tv ads on the tubes


 
It's already happened.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/archive/8730.aspx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's already happened.
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/archive/8730.aspx


 
I seem to remember them on the trains from the airport in KL, mainly advertising like they do on the buses over here, but much sharper images.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It's already happened.
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/archive/8730.aspx


 
and the x-rays.  Bet the airports wished they had them a long time ago


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

the fake fattie has already been invented. aaaaaages ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> the fake fattie has already been invented. aaaaaages ago.


 
huh?

Spinning head lady?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2012)

Two weeks!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Two weeks!


 
You and OU have lost me now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd like Demolition Man remade as apart from Sylvester Stallone, I enjoyed it


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You and OU have lost me now


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> huh?
> 
> Spinning head lady?


yes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

ah right, forgot about the two weeks  

What do you mean by "already invented"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, forgot about the two weeks
> 
> What do you mean by "already invented"?


i mean that it has already been invented.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Titan

What's OU talking about please?


----------



## Bajie (Mar 15, 2012)

The trailer makes it look like a load of shite.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 15, 2012)

Not another remake. Have they run out of new ideas in hollywood ? 

Wasn't Total Recall based on a book by the person that wrote Blade Runner ?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2012)

moochedit said:


> Wasn't Total Recall based on a book by the person that wrote Blade Runner ?


Phillip K Dick wrote the short stories that both movies were based on. Other Dick Movies include Johnny Mnemonic, Minority Report and A Scanner Darkly. There's more, but I've never heard of them so won't list them here


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

philip k dick.
i don't see what's wrong with remaking films, as long as they're good and a different take on the story. few of them are, of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

johnny mnemonic is based on a william gibson story.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Phillip K Dick wrote the short stories that both movies were based on. Other Dick Movies include Johnny Mnemonic, Minority Report and A Scanner Darkly. There's more, but I've never heard of them so won't list them here


 
Directors basically view Phillip K Dick stories as the film-making equivalent of dough - can be moulded into a huge variety of things and it'll be to most people's taste.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 15, 2012)

The original is a classic - cant see how the remake will be better.
It will have bigger and louder explosions,car chases, lots of CGI and shit but it will not have Arnie, Michael Ironside, Sharon Stone, the jonny cab driver or a women with three tits.
I.e - what made the original great was not the special effects (although they were fun) it was the head fuck premise and Arnies one liners.
Aside from the 1970s _invasion of the body snatchers_, I cant think of a Sci Fi remake that has been anything other then medicore in comparison to the original.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

the thing


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2012)

Lacklustre offering 'Screamers' based on the ultra-paranoid cold war influenced 'Second Variety' shorts

best off with the shorts rather than the film. Once you know about David already it robs the film of tension

e2a

and all though the film has some nice scenes it really doesn't give one the feeling I get from proper sci fi films of hollywood gone by like Enemy Mine and Rollerball


----------



## moochedit (Mar 15, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> but it *will not have* Arnie, Michael Ironside, Sharon Stone, the jonny cab driver or *a women with three tits*.


 
No women with 3 tits. not watching that then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> The original is a classic - cant see how the remake will be better.
> It will have bigger and louder explosions,car chases, lots of CGI and shit but it will not have Arnie, Michael Ironside, Sharon Stone, the jonny cab driver or a women with three tits.
> I.e - what made the original great was not the special effects (although they were fun) it was the head fuck premise and Arnies one liners.
> Aside from the 1970s _invasion of the body snatchers_, I cant think of a Sci Fi remake that has been anything other then medicore in comparison to the original.


 
I agree, although I didn't like Sharon Stone in the original. Her acting was atrocious. Arnie as ever, you just have to giggle at.

However, I'm not a huge fan of Colin Farrell and don't feel I'll be able to giggle at it like I can with Arnie

PS:  Maybe three titty woman will have grown an extra one now and be four titty woman


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it a remake or another take on PKDs short story?

Totall Recall was very diffrent to the story, in a lot of ways and I'd like to see another take on the theme.

If it is a re-make of the movie, then it's pointless (as all remakes are)


----------



## moochedit (Jul 2, 2012)

moochedit said:


> No women with 3 tits. not watching that then


 


> The three-breasted prostitute is back! 'Total Recall' may be a reboot, but the filmmakers have kept one of the more memorable characters from the original, as we see in this exclusive new trailer.


http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/blogs/editors/exclusive-total-recall-trailer-083206999.html


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

I saw it earlier via IMDB. Looks okay but still just a remake. I guess they have waited 22 years and all that but seems a shame. Maybe with a better actor in the lead and some modern tech fleshing out the film it will work. 
Will go see it I am sure.....


----------



## moochedit (Jul 2, 2012)

united federation of britain..lol...

http://screenrant.com/total-recall-set-visit-details-rob-178827/all/1/



> in the physical landscape of the world, which in this take on the future, has been split into two massive nation states: New Asia, as we mentioned above (where Quaid resides), and the more sophisticated United Federation of Britain (UFB), where Quaid travels to for work.


 


> the China Fall is a transit system built through the center of the Earth, capable of moving passengers back and forth from New Asia to the UFB. It’s literally a tube that runs through the center of the earth, so workers can get from one side of the world to the other.


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> If it is a re-make of the movie, then it's pointless (as all remakes are)


 
The Thing, His Girl Friday, The Fly, The Maltese Falcon, Fear Eats the Soul, Imitation of Life, A Star is Born, True Grit and The Beat the My Heart Skipped are all great remakes.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2012)

moochedit said:


> united federation of britain..lol...
> 
> http://screenrant.com/total-recall-set-visit-details-rob-178827/all/1/


 
The fuck is this


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2012)

The remake/reboot/cgi upgrade of this film bothers me less than RoboCop for some reason. 

I liked Total Recall but it was an Arnie film. A good premise but seemed dumbed down even to the 17 old me at the time. 

RoboCop I liked because of the satire more than the action. If the remake finally comes to pass I hope they properly recognise this.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> PS: Maybe three titty woman will have grown an extra one now and be four titty woman


gigidy!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> The Thing, His Girl Friday, The Fly, The Maltese Falcon, Fear Eats the Soul, Imitation of Life, A Star is Born, True Grit and The Beat the My Heart Skipped are all great remakes.


All shit compared to the charms of the originals. It's like Godzilla remakes...whats the f'ing point? CGI? You WANT a geezer in a lizard suit for fucks sake...


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 4, 2012)

moochedit said:


> . It’s literally a tube that runs through the center of the earth, so workers can get from one side of the world to the other.


 
the fuck? I can't even.


----------



## Reno (Jul 4, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> All shit compared to the charms of the originals. It's like Godzilla remakes...whats the f'ing point? CGI? You WANT a geezer in a lizard suit for fucks sake...


 
I'd say you are on your own there in that assessment as they are all considered cinematic classics that equal or have now eclipsed the original in terms of critical assessment. Only someone who is cinematically illiterate would consider them "shit".

How the fuck is His Girl Friday less "charming" than The Front Page ? How are two of the most highly regarded films of the 50s, the utterly heart-wrenching A Star is Born and Imitation of Life "shit" ? Either you haven't actually seen the films (in which case you have no clue what you are talking about) or you don't have a pulse. And "charm" was hardly the point of Carpenter's The Thing or Cronenberg's The Fly (no CGI in either, BTW) unless you view old films in a condesceding manner where they can only be looked at as "quaint" or "charming" rather than as effective films in their own right.

BTW, what do these cinematic classics have in common with a crappy Godzilla remake by Roland Emmerich, one of the worst directors working ? And as we're on Godzilla, did you know that the original 50s Godzilla is an unacknowledged remake of The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms ? They just didn't have the resources to do the type of stop frame effects of the Ray Harryhausen film, so they stuck a guy in a suit for their version of a atomically charged dinosaur destroying city. And in some ways it's a better film than the original. The shadow cast by of Hiroshima and Nagasaki gave the Japanese film added subtext and poignancy. So it's another superior remake.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The remake/reboot/cgi upgrade of this film bothers me less than RoboCop for some reason.
> 
> I liked Total Recall but it was an Arnie film. A good premise but seemed dumbed down even to the 17 old me at the time.
> 
> RoboCop I liked because of the satire more than the action. If the remake finally comes to pass I hope they properly recognise this.


 
Agreed, RoboCop is a brilliant movie because of the satire (although the OTT ultra-violence isn't without merit...).  The remake is definitely going to happen, btw.  They've cast Sammy Jackson...

But it is very much a satire of its time.  Reganism & 80's corporate America being the principle targets of the original.  How do you, or could you, up-date these themes to the modern day whilst staying true to the spirit of the original?  Well, fairly easily, I suppose, as the precise same issues are ever present.  

But, how could it feel fresh, clever & relevant, in the same way the original did?  There's two answers...

One, by being immensely fucking fresh, clever & relevant to today in its scripting.  But if you were capable of writing a fresh, clever and relevant screenplay, would you be devoting your time to remakes?

Two, it won't be.  It will be a tired, bastardised rehash of the original.  A repeat of all the bits that made it great, yet lacking any of the magic, spirit and energy of the original.  Maybe some good (or even great) action and CGI.  But essentially a pointless re-tread.

I think we all know which is most likely...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2012)

if your getting paid then doing a script for a remake isn't an issue, making it fresh and relevant would be a matter of proffesional pride- just cos it is recycling doesn't mean you should hackwork it.

Being paid to write is an enormous privilege in a society that has such a surfiet of half-decent writers. The numbers on the cheque are what matters first. If you want to be totally mercenary about it. Obvs you don't violate certain principles- writing bnp agitprop is just a fucking no-no but for fluff and entertainment? Take the money and then do your best. I got five kids to feed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> ...WITH COLIN FUCKING FARRELL AS THE LEAD?
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...rell-cast-in-total-recall-remake-2182328.html


 
The original was no screaming hell. Now we have to sit through a remake, too?

They should remake Easy Rider with Will Ferrell and Colin Ferrell on the motorcycle. Maybe let the Farrelly Brothers direct it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 4, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The original was no screaming hell. Now we have to sit through a remake, too?
> 
> They should remake Woodstock with Will Ferrell and Colin Ferrell on the motorcycle. Maybe let the Farrelly Brothers direct it.


 
Yes, they are going to frogmarch you to the cinema with a gun to your head, so you have no choice but to sit through the remake.

...and I believe you are mixing up Woodstock and Easy Rider.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> Yes, they are going to frogmarch you to the cinema with a gun to your head, so you have no choice but to sit through the remake.
> 
> ...and I believe you are mixing up Woodstock and Easy Rider.


 
Yeah I am. I'm having one of those days.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> if your getting paid then doing a script for a remake isn't an issue, making it fresh and relevant would be a matter of proffesional pride- just cos it is recycling doesn't mean you should hackwork it.
> 
> Being paid to write is an enormous privilege in a society that has such a surfiet of half-decent writers. The numbers on the cheque are what matters first. If you want to be totally mercenary about it. Obvs you don't violate certain principles- writing bnp agitprop is just a fucking no-no but for fluff and entertainment? Take the money and then do your best. *I got five kids to feed.*


 
I'll buy that for a dollar, I guess.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'd say you are on your own there in that assessment as they are all considered cinematic classics that equal or have now eclipsed the original in terms of critical assessment. *Only someone who is cinematically illiterate would consider them* "shit".


"cinematically illiterate" LOL Made my day that.

Cheers, I'm sure your self proclaimed cinematic literacy it's a major highlight of your CV. I'd give you a job based on that alone.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> "cinematically illiterate" LOL Made my day that.
> 
> Cheers, I'm sure your self proclaimed cinematic literacy it's a major highlight of your CV. I'd give you a job based on that alone.


Did you see all the films you slagged off as being not as good as the original?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you see all the films you slagged off as being not as good as the original?


By that statement I presume you think I havent?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2012)

Sure, if you're claiming that The Thing and The Fly are 'shit compared to the original'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2012)

And claiming that all remakes are pointless is stupid rather than illiterate.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> "cinematically illiterate" LOL Made my day that.
> 
> Cheers, I'm sure your self proclaimed cinematic literacy it's a major highlight of your CV. I'd give you a job based on that alone.


 
Rather than posting a snide and patently evasive remark, why not answer how many of these films you've seen why you consider them to be shit ? Carpenter's The Thing would end up on most peoples lists of greatest sci-fi horror films of all time and many of the rest are considered among the best films ever made. Apparently you know better.

The 1941 version of The Maltese Falcon (filmed twice before) was the proper first film noir and is among the key films of the 40s, but apparently it's "shit". Please enlighten us why you think so.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

Fully enough I have seen all versions of M.F and they all represent an example of my original post, that you dug-up, which was

"Is it a remake or another take on PKDs short story?

Totall Recall was very diffrent to the story, in a lot of ways and I'd like to see another take on the theme."

They all have their valid take on Hammetts work, and re-boots are ok too, but the ape like regurgitation of the same storyline just to add a bit of extra CGI (for example) is yawn inducing and points to a moribund industry.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't remember any CGI in The Maltese Falcon.

The first version of the film is extremely difficult to get hold of (and the second one with Bette Davis is now also pretty obscure), so you didn't have to go quite as far in your lying in claiming to have seen all of the films and their previous versions. You should have just lied about having seen the 1941 version, the one that's under debate and it would have been more credible.

Throw in the towel FFS, you are making a prat of yourself.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

But (inexplicably) you have and you expect us to belive you but not me?  How extremely ungenerous of you...


I did a photography course (BA) and they had copies and I saw them on a ropy TV many many years ago....

I like Hammets work as I do PKDs and thought the versions of Hammets work that i've seen did pull out facets of the original novel which I though validated a "re-make" of the novel. NOT the MOVIE!!! (GET IT?????)



Reno said:


> *I don't remember any CGI in The Maltese Falcon.*


 
 Fuck me....unbelievable.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck me....unbelievable.


 
That was a joke you silly twat.


You are patently lying. Stop embarassing yourself.

I have never claimed to have seen the 1931 version of The Maltese Falcon, because unless there was a special retrospective at the NFT, it would be very difficult to see. I do however trust the books I've read on film history which assert that it is inferior to the Huston film. There is a reason why that film is still remembered and shown while the previous films aren't. I have seen the Bette Davis version and it's pretty bad.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2012)

Reno said:


> That was a joke you silly twat.
> 
> 
> You are patently lying. Stop embarassing yourself.


Belive what you want. I know myself.

"cinematically illiterate" what a pseudo elitist fellow you are. A laughable concept (it'll keep me going for years to come).


Cheers.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know that much in life, but I happen to know my shit when it comes to film. I don't expect everybody else to but there also is no need to lie when you are out of your depth. Nobody expects you to know everything about a subject matter if it doesn't interest you that much, but don't go around making stupid claims in public till you end up looking a twat.

Scaling up your font doesn't make you more persuasive BTW.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 5, 2012)

It isn't even that old.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It isn't even that old.


 
And staying with The Maltese Falcon, that was made three times in ten years.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 5, 2012)

Reno said:
			
		

> And staying with The Maltese Falcon, that was made three times in ten years.



Not seen that one. Which version should I opt for? 

To me, this is as weird as remaking trainspotting. I know they're getting on for twenty years old (?) but still feel pretty recent to me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 5, 2012)

22 years old!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

The scene where Arnie walks in on a video call from a topless woman and she's all like 'ooh wrong number'

thats skype. We are living in the future.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> 22 years old!


 

Doesn't time fly.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

The Arnie/Verhoeven Total Recall was in development for ages and went through several stars and directors. I'm still intrigued by the version David Cronenberg was going to make with William Hurt, which almost happened. I saw some pre-production drawings for that and it looked interesting. It would have been very different from the action film it ended up being.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

Cronenbergs version would have been mental- I never knew he had an interest. If you can dig out a source for the drawings you'd be doing me a service.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Cronenbergs version would have been mental- I never knew he had an interest. If you can dig out a source for the drawings you'd be doing me a service.


 
The remember them from an old copy of Cinefantastique magazine, but I've just checked. Just google Cronenberg and Total Recall and there is plenty there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

cheers fella


----------



## scifisam (Jul 6, 2012)

moochedit said:


> http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/blogs/editors/exclusive-total-recall-trailer-083206999.html


 
That looks like it could be really good if you haven't seen the original. Odd that they're using the same script - makes it seem like a parody. They are actually remaking Total Recall rather than making a new film based on the same short story, which could have been awesome in a totally diferent way to Total Recall. They are remaking something that, when I first watched it aged about 12, seemed like a parody of something or other already because it was so damn camp. Even the fights were camp.

I'd probably watch it, TBH. Colin Farrell tends to make good movies, or at least not bad movies, IME. Doubt I'd pay for it at the cinema but via Netflix or something, yeah.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

scifisam said:


> That looks like it could be really good if you haven't seen the original. Odd that they're using the same script - makes it seem like a parody. They are actually remaking Total Recall rather than making a new film based on the same short story, which could have been awesome in a totally diferent way to Total Recall. They are remaking something that, when I first watched it aged about 12, seemed like a parody of something or other already because it was so damn camp. Even the fights were camp.
> 
> I'd probably watch it, TBH. Colin Farrell tends to make good movies, or at least not bad movies, IME. Doubt I'd pay for it at the cinema but via Netflix or something, yeah.


 
Though the are remaking the film rather than re-adapting the story they aren't using the same script. It looks like they are toning down the camp/comedy elements which are inherent in Paul Verhoeven's style. The also was just something camp about a presence as absurd as Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> Though the are remaking the film rather than re-adapting the story they aren't using the same script. It looks like they are toning down the camp/comedy elements which are inherent in Paul Verhoeven's style. The also was just something camp about a presence as absurd as Arnold Schwarzenegger.


 
All the lines in that trailer were lines from the original.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

scifisam said:


> All the lines in that trailer were lines from the original.


 
It's similar, but not exactly the same and it credits different screenwriters. The original certainly didn't take place in the Blade Runner/Minority Report-style future flying cars and stuff. From what I read, they are also not going to Mars in this one.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 6, 2012)

Not ready the whole thread but from the trailers it doesn't seem like Mars features in the film at all.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

8ball said:


> Not ready the whole thread but from the trailers it doesn't seem like Mars features in the film at all.


 

Apparently they aren't going to Mars in this. I don't actually mind that, that's where the original got really silly. I much prefer the first half of the Verhoeven film to the second, with it's ridiculous Wizard of Oz style plot and three boobed mutants.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> Apparently they aren't going to Mars in this. I don't actually mind that, that's very the original got really silly.


 
I suppose they'll be remaking the Terminator without time travel next.

John Connor's boss from work comes to his house to have a word with his Mum...


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

The main theme of Total Recall was false memories, not Mars travel. In the story it's based on, he never goes to Mars.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2012)

no getchya ass to mars then


----------



## 8ball (Jul 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> The main theme of Total Recall was false memories, not Mars travel. In the story it's based on, he never goes to Mars.


 
I'm not talking about the story it's based on! 

Blade Runner would be pretty fucking different if it followed the original story.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

On one hand people complain that Hollywood has run out of ideas by remaking everything and then they want the film to exactly follow the original. I always thought the better remakes re-invented the story and did something different. I'm not saying that this is going to be great, so far Len Wiseman has churned out nothing but dross, but I'm glad that this is deviating from the original.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks to me like they're trying to have their cake and eat it here, claiming that the remake is more faithful to the book, yet still throwing in the 3-titted hooker for fanboys.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> yet still throwing in the 3-titted hooker for fanboys.


 
Works for me


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 6, 2012)

You're going to wish you had 3 tissues...


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Looks to me like they're trying to have their cake and eat it here, claiming that the remake is more faithful to the book, yet still throwing in the 3-titted hooker for fanboys.


 

...and why not ?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> ...and why not ?


 
Smacks a little of laziness, or chickening out of making 'their' version, IMO.

I don't mind nods to earlier incarnations of a film, but the slightly revised lines and aforementioned boob lady shown in the trailer seem silly.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Smacks a little of laziness, or chickening out of making 'their' version, IMO.
> 
> I don't mind nods to earlier incarnations of a film, but the slightly revised lines and aforementioned boob lady shown in the trailer seem silly.


 
From the trailer it's already clear that much of it is a remake of the original film. And if the film isn't going to Mars, then that also makes it correct that it is more like the story.

Many remakes give a little nod to the original by replaying a favourite moment or bringing back a favourite character. It's a convention and more like paying ones respect rather than just being lazy. Maybe they are just having a little "fun" with it, god forbid !

...and why always jump to conclusions that something is a "bad thing" before a film is out ?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> On one hand people complain that Hollywood has run out of ideas by remaking everything and then they want the film to exactly follow the original.


 
I don't think people who grumble about the paucity of new ideas are exactly crying out for remakes that leave out major elements of the originals.

At least remake them badly enough that it looks like a properly different film.

Worked for my band when we did covers...


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't think the 90s Total Recall is a particularly good film and I have no attachment to the whole Mars travel thing. In the second half the film totally derails and as sci-fi it's just utterly dumb. What started as an intriguing film about memory and identity became a rather childish space opera where Arnie gets to save the oppressed mutants from the wicked witch of the west or something.

The thing in the Philip K. Dick story is that the Mars adventure is the fantasy of a juvenile mind. In the film that juvenile adventure ends up becoming the plot. If they are not going to Mars in the remake then there is a chance that the film sticks with the more interesting aspects of the story, which the first film discarded half way through. It could keep playing with identity and with what is and isn't real, which at least would honour the ideas of Philip K. Dick. And while Blade Runner, which you brought up earlier, considerably alters the plot of the book, it sticks true to its themes of what it means to be human to the end. Unlike Total Recall, which becomes just another 90s action man adventure tailored to fit its lunk of a star, which is not something I find that intriguing.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 6, 2012)

Reno said:


> ...while Blade Runner, which you brought up earlier, considerably alters the plot of the book, it sticks true to its themes of what it means to be human to the end.


 
Although it doesn't touch upon the goat, or the related theme of whether value is _perceptible in the body of the goat_.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 7, 2012)

I thought the original was childish space opera right from the start. that's what I liked about it. I wouldn't criticise something for being camp trash if that's what it was intended to be all along.


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 7, 2012)

It's bound to be excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2012)

scifisam said:


> I thought the original was childish space opera right from the start. that's what I liked about it. I wouldn't criticise something for being camp trash if that's what it was intended to be all along.


Looking forward to a remake of Flash Gordon


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2012)

8ball said:
			
		

> Blade Runner would be pretty fucking different if it followed the original story.



And The Bible.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 7, 2012)

Reno said:


> In the second half the film totally derails and as sci-fi it's just utterly dumb.


 
Uh that's the whole point of the film. Just before the story goes potty, Quaid is told by Dr Edgemar from Rekall in the Mars hotel suite that it's all just a delusion and he is at the point where his brain can't handle it any more and it's going to stop making sense. He then goes on to describe everything that happens in the second half of the movie, including the white out at the end, which is actually Quaid back on earth having an embolism and being lobotomised. If it didn't derail then it would just be a straight up spy with an erased memory movie. The fact that the plot goes stupid is what makes it good as that means it's a tragedy dress up as an action flick.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2012)

first review i've seen

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/escape-to-the-movies/6111-Total-Recall


----------



## Dusty Bint (Aug 3, 2012)

I read somewhere that the bastards are going to ruin _Westworld_ next.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 3, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> first review i've seen
> 
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/escape-to-the-movies/6111-Total-Recall


 
why does that reviewer speak in the style of Victor narrating his trip to europe in Rules of Attraction?


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 3, 2012)

Read a couple of reviews – SFX and AV Club - the former says it's middling (three stars), the latter that it's poor (C-).


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2012)

Check out the scenery


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 5, 2012)

meh.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

It is a blatant Blade Runner rip off but it does look good... although it could look like CGI wankery when in motion.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2012)

Dusty Bint said:


> I read somewhere that the bastards are going to ruin _Westworld_ next.


 
So far nobody is attached to direct or star in it and there are plenty of other remakes further along the way. Making a film about a Western based theme park strikes me a as bit of a hard sell at a time when the Western as a genre pretty much dead. Also, Michael Crichton already wrote a remake to his own Westworld, replacing cowboys with dinosaurs. Maybe they should remake the crappy sequel Futurewold instead, which featured a space travel attraction.

I don't have a problem with remakes if they choose better directors than Len 'Underworld' Wiseman who directed Total Recall. According to reviews it turned out just as bland as can be expected with a hack at the helm.

I hope that the Logan's Run remake will get off the ground with Nicolas Winding Refn (Drive, Bronson, Pusher) directing as currently planned. I can't think of anybody better suited to making a retro-sci-fi flick. If he sticks closer to the book than the 70s film, then it should be quite different anyway. The book is more of a sex and drugs fuelled futuristic Easy Rider type story.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

I am sure Refn said he'd like to have a go at Barbrella (as in remaking it that is)


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2012)

firky said:


> I am sure Refn said he'd like to have a go at Barbrella (as in remaking it that is)


 
Apparently Refn is currently attached as a producer for a Barbarella TV series and he may direct the pilot. Not sure I'm hugely excited by the prospect. I tried to watch the 60s film again recently and found it hard going past the fantastic title sequence. It only has it's 60s pop sensibility going for it, but it's poorly paced far less funny than it thinks it is. Jane Fonda looks self-conscious and seems miscast as an air-head. I'm sure it will get repackaged as another "sexy chick kicks ass" thing.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 5, 2012)

The Logan's Run remake sounds interesting.


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

I am 

The original is that cack he hasn't got much to work with, so it will almost like starting off with a blank canvas. Basically: attractive girl combats evil by taking shagging pills.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2012)

If the Logans Run remake does not include a small piece of unneccesary nudity, I'm not interested


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> If the Logans Run remake does not include a small piece of unneccesary nudity, I'm not interested


I usually supply the unnecessary nudity myself.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> If the Logans Run remake does not include a small piece of unneccesary nudity, I'm not interested


 
If it sticks close to the novel then it should be near pornographic. I read the book as a 14 year old after seeing the film and it was quite an eye opener. The 70s film is really tame compared to the book. There was an earlier edit of the film which was a little more racy to acknowledge the importance of sex in the novel, but it got cut to avoid an R-rating.

Refn's films so far have all been rather adult in tone, though this is where he may come into conflict with the requirements of a big budget Hollywood sci-fi remake.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

I saw this in Paris on Sunday. It`s your average big hollywood sci-fi action flick with lots of crashes and bangs and good looking people who are great at mixed martial arts and ammunitions handling. There`s not much in the way of humour.There`s a handful of visual and plot nods to the original. They`ve really gone towards the Blade Runner look, with lots of big screen ads, rain, asian culture, street life buzzing with cyber punks and back streets filled with rodents, criminals and 3 titty tarts. At the start it looks great, but detail starts to slide as the screen fills with action and nonsense.

It`s all adequately done, but nothing special.


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Aug 21, 2012)

^ which surely is what we all expected it to be in the first place?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> If the Logans Run remake does not include a small piece of unneccesary nudity, I'm not interested


I hate it when they show it in the daytime and that bits cut out. Actually I think that must be the only TV copy around these days, because I saw it in the evening not so long ago and the was no Agiter action (or that other teleporter girl)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hate it when they show it in the daytime and that bits cut out. Actually I think that must be the only TV copy around these days, because I saw it in the evening not so long ago and the was no Agiter action (or that other teleporter girl)


 
TCM used to show the full version in th afternoons.....I think five show that iffy tv version still.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hate it when they show it in the daytime and that bits cut out. Actually I think that must be the only TV copy around these days, because I saw it in the evening not so long ago and the was no Agiter action (or that other teleporter girl)


 
Like in Under Siege when Seagal rips the guys throat out. In the cut version the guy is standing in front of Seagal, then all of a sudden he's dead on the deck from what looks like a simple grab.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> TCM used to show the full version in th afternoons.....I think five show that iffy tv version still.


*buys walkabout on blu ray*


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

*has got Walkabout and Logan's Run on Blu-ray* :smug:


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> *buys walkabout on blu ray*


 
The DVD is very very very clear.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> *has got Walkabout and Logan's Run on Blu-ray* :smug:


 
Pervert parading as film know all!


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Pervert parading as film know all!


 
I'm a pervert alright, but not for Jenny Agutter.

I also have An American Werewolf in London on Blu, but all that Agutter nudity is wasted on me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm a pervert alright, but not for Jenny Agutter.
> 
> I also have An American Werewolf in London on Blu, but all that Agutter nudity is wasted on me.


 
Oh well....my Mum was right......you really can't have it all ways.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> Agutter nudity is wasted on me.


 
Shes still in my top 10 and I am not sure many others are apart from my wife.


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shes still in my top 10 and I am not sure many others are apart from my wife.


 
I'm more of a Michael Fassbender sort of guy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm more of a Michael Fassbender sort of guy.


 
I snogged him once. he was rubbish. All technique and no passion.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I snogged him once. he was rubbish. All technique and no passion.



Much like his 'acting'...


----------



## Reno (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh fuck off you Jenny 'nubile" Agutter kiddie fiddlers !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

You having some kind of breakdown or just on the drugs again?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Shes still in my top 10 and I am not sure many others are apart from my wife.


 
Presumably there are nine others in your top ten...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Presumably there are nine others in your top ten...


Places yet to be filled.

I would have thought Janeane garofalo would be in there somewhere.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 22, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I saw this in Paris on Sunday. It`s your average big hollywood sci-fi action flick with lots of crashes and bangs and good looking people who are great at mixed martial arts and ammunitions handling. There`s not much in the way of humour.There`s a handful of visual and plot nods to the original. They`ve really gone towards the Blade Runner look, with lots of big screen ads, rain, asian culture, street life buzzing with cyber punks and back streets filled with rodents, criminals and 3 titty tarts. At the start it looks great, but detail starts to slide as the screen fills with action and nonsense.
> 
> It`s all adequately done, but nothing special.


 
You were in paris and you decided to go and watch Total Remake?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You were in paris and you decided to go and watch Total Remake?


haven't we all?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> haven't we all?


 
I suppose it makes sense.  You're in Paris, city of romance, city of culture, a place regarded by some as one of the hippest places on earth, with some of the finest foods.  You've spent money to get there.  The possibilities are almost endless, from the unique tourist attractions, through the ultra good restaraunts, and onto some weird underground absinthe soaked den of iniquity populated by tortured artists, moody dead chain smoking philosophers and psychotic transvestites, and you think to yourself "this?  this is SHIT!  I'm gonna go watch that guaranteed-to-be-no-better-than-average remake of a Schwazenegger movie, which I could just as easily go and see on a bored wednesday night back in blighty."  It makes perfect sense...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I would have thought Janeane garofalo would be in there somewhere.


 
You're not wrong there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

I did the same when I was in Norwich (watch Total Recall). There is nothing to do there except racially abuse outsiders.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 22, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You were in paris and you decided to go and watch Total Remake?


Paris is as boring as hell, I don't go to the cinema at home but have twice found myself doing it in Paris. Even worse I think I saw Bridget Jones there. Ugh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2012)

I saw Clockwork Orange and Easy Rider there


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 23, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I suppose it makes sense. You're in Paris, city of romance, city of culture, a place regarded by some as one of the hippest places on earth, with some of the finest foods. You've spent money to get there. The possibilities are almost endless, from the unique tourist attractions, through the ultra good restaraunts, and onto some weird underground absinthe soaked den of iniquity populated by tortured artists, moody dead chain smoking philosophers and psychotic transvestites, and you think to yourself "this? this is SHIT! I'm gonna go watch that guaranteed-to-be-no-better-than-average remake of a Schwazenegger movie, which I could just as easily go and see on a bored wednesday night back in blighty." It makes perfect sense...


It would make more sense in Bruges.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You were in paris and you decided to go and watch Total Remake?


 
I was with a teenager. His choice.

We were there for 6 days so we did plenty of culture too.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 23, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> You were in paris and you decided to go and watch Total Remake?


 
When I was in the Philippines I went to see Captain America. There was only so much drinking and sightseeing I could do


----------



## moochedit (Aug 29, 2012)

Just got back from it. Not as bad as i thought it might be, but definitely not as good as the Arnie version.

He didn't say "consider this a divorce" when he kills his mrs


----------



## Pingu (Aug 30, 2012)

moochedit said:


> Just got back from it. Not as bad as i thought it might be, but definitely not as good as the Arnie version.
> 
> He didn't say "consider this a divorce" when he kills his mrs


 
this for me too.

if the originalo film hadnt been made it would have scored higher on the flipperometer.

nowt wrong with the film and it was enjoyable but...


----------



## moochedit (Aug 30, 2012)

Pingu said:


> if the originalo film hadnt been made it would have scored higher on the flipperometer.


 
True. You can't help but compare it to the original and the in jokes in the new film like the 3 tit'ed hooker and the "2 weeks" women just reminded you how much better the old one was.


----------

